# Sandpaper grits



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

How many and which sandpaper grits do you use for top shelf exterior jobs for doors, trim and columns and the same question for interior doors and cabinets how hi of a grit for prime and finish coats.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We usually don't carry anything higher than 2000 grit.

For high-visibility elements like you mentioned, it would usually be just 150/180/220/300/400. For features subject raking sidelight or ones that get handled, like railings, we'd typically go up to at least 600.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Lots of varables in what I need to sand so I keep everything from 100 up to 800 in stock and use what is needed to do the job. As to what to use and when... tough to know until I have the wood in front of me. However, I do know that I never buy the "regular" paper anymore but always spring for the higher quality stuff.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

canopainting said:


> How many and which sandpaper grits do you use for top shelf exterior jobs for doors, trim and columns and the same question for interior doors and cabinets how hi of a grit for prime and finish coats.


The coarsest depends on how deep & how fast I need to go. I wish I had discovered the 20 grit floor pads when I was still stripping paper. A hunk of that in the palm sander would have busted through any non-porous coating in no time flat. 

For exterior PAINT, never needed anything finer than 100. The paint film fills and levels any scratches.

Interior, nothing finer than 120, well, MAYBE 150. (I just use paper until it's three grades finer than new :whistling2

Clear poly and varnish, nothing finer than 220.

I have never applied lacquer, but I suspect finer would be necessary.
And plastic and metal surfaces would require finer still. 

The oak dining table I just refinished with marine spar varnish looks FABULOUS with all finish sanding done with 180. It's like glass. 

IMO, anything 320 and finer is for POLISHING.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm asking because I want to do better finishes and also because I found a cache of high end paper from 100 to 2000 that I inherited from my father, he used it for sanding and polishing marble, he was a stone sculpture


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

And are you guys using these finer papers 300 400 600 on top shelf enamel ?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

canopainting said:


> And are you guys using these finer papers 300 400 600 on top shelf enamel ?


They go hand and hand. Good enamel especially high sheen paints level well so they show more flaws or cut marks from paper. A higher grit allows the paint to perform and doesn't cut deep.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm so jealous. I mean I never painted for the Queen. I never used anything more than 250.

I don't know where to get anything higher, not that I would use it. But then again what do I know. I just learn everything off of here.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

jason123 said:


> I'm so jealous. I mean I never painted for the Queen. I never used anything more than 250.
> 
> I don't know where to get anything higher, not that I would use it. But then again what do I know. I just learn everything off of here.


As PRC posted, coarser grits, like 220, will show through some paints. Polyurethane enamel on entry doors is one example the cones to mind.

I want to know where to buy 250 grit. All I see around here is 220, 240, and 280, with the latter two being a little tough to find.

Should you need to find some of the finer grit papers, auto-parts stores are a good source. NAPA seems to carry a reasonable selection. There are a bunch of them in the Turonno area.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> As PRC posted, coarser grits, like 220, will show through some paints. Polyurethane enamel on entry doors is one example the cones to mind.
> 
> I want to know where to buy 250 grit. All I see around here is 220, 240, and 280, with the latter two being a little tough to find.
> 
> Should you need to find some of the finer grit papers, auto-parts stores are a good source. NAPA seems to carry a reasonable selection. There are a bunch of them in the Turonno area.


Really?

Are we talking brushed with just a smidge of thinning? Or spray reduced by 3/4 ?

I have used a LOT of Calif Larcoloid (int/ext polyurethane enamel) and never had sanding marks show with 120 - albeit sanded  lightly with NOT a fresh piece.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Really?
> 
> Are we talking brushed with just a smidge of thinning? Or spray reduced by 3/4 ?
> 
> I have used a LOT of Calif Larcoloid (int/ext polyurethane enamel) and never had sanding marks show with 120 - albeit sanded  lightly with NOT a fresh piece.


Thinned, sprayed on, with no visible texture.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Gough said:


> As PRC posted, coarser grits, like 220, will show through some paints. Polyurethane enamel on entry doors is one example the cones to mind.
> 
> I want to know where to buy 250 grit. All I see around here is 220, 240, and 280, with the latter two being a little tough to find.
> 
> Should you need to find some of the finer grit papers, auto-parts stores are a good source. NAPA seems to carry a reasonable selection. There are a bunch of them in the Turonno area.


Try www.mirka.com. Outstanding durability and unique range of grits and abrasives for specific surfaces from hardwoods, to chrome to automotive.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

NACE said:


> Try www.mirka.com. Outstanding durability and unique range of grits and abrasives for specific surfaces from hardwoods, to chrome to automotive.


Mirka is our go-to brand, but I haven't seen 250 grit from them. Maybe I just haven't look in the right place...maybe I was just making a [email protected]$$ comment. Probably both.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Personally, I don't care for sandpaper in my grits.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

the highest we use is 320. I guess I have not had issues with it being to rough. Granted usually before the final coat it is a worn out 320 so its probably closer to 500 or something like that.

Correct me if I'm wrong but doesnt grit also have to do with spacing not just size of the grain on the sand paper.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Usually won't go beyond 320 for woods. Polishing you'll go as high as 2k. 

Painting only needs maybe 180 or so. Scuff sand and put a second layer. Smooth to the touch.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I used some 1500 last week on cabinets which was a first for me and boy did it look good. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

SemiproJohn said:


> Personally, I don't care for sandpaper in my grits.


some ignorant yankees would say them's the same stuff.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Even the finest paper can burn through poly and the underlying stain when it comes to edges and corners. I still like the gentler effect steel wool can give but not the resulting metal shards which can contaminate if not scrupiously cleaned up. A pain with regular poly but a potential disaster with water based. So, it's 800 or 1000 used with care.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

RH said:


> Even the finest paper can burn through poly and the underlying stain when it comes to edges and corners. I still like the gentler effect steel wool can give but not the resulting metal shards which can contaminate if not scrupiously cleaned up. A pain with regular poly but a potential disaster with water based. So, it's 800 or 1000 used with care.


Have you tried the fine or ultra fine Scotch brites? No metal threads


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PRC said:


> Have you tried the fine or ultra fine Scotch brites? No metal threads


I tried one of the grill scrubs and a red one for floor cleaning on Epifane spar varnish and it did not touch the surface. Didn't even dull it. 

Tue, that may say something about the toughness of the finish and maybe on a waterborne coating it would work.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I guess on lacquer and poly we use 0000 steel wool so that might be equivalent to 1000 grit or something


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

daArch said:


> I tried one of the grill scrubs and a red one for floor cleaning on Epifane spar varnish and it did not touch the surface. Didn't even dull it.
> 
> Tue, that may say something about the toughness of the finish and maybe on a waterborne coating it would work.


We use them on gloss oil regularly. They don't really "sand" but they are good for dulling.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Anybody tried the new 3M ultra flexible?

http://diy.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_...-Rolls?N=8696232+3293390774+3294529207&rt=rud

I like it a lot for some things. Really does last a long time.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

jacob33 said:


> I guess on lacquer and poly we use 0000 steel wool so that might be equivalent to 1000 grit or something


IIRC, 0000 steel wool leaves a scratch pattern equivalent to that of 400 grit paper.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Anybody tried the new 3M ultra flexible?
> 
> http://diy.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_...-Rolls?N=8696232+3293390774+3294529207&rt=rud
> 
> I like it a lot for some things. Really does last a long time.


I almost bought a roll the other day but was a little skeptical of them. Good to hear they work well.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll second Mirka we spend a lot of money each 
year on paper. Everything from 36 grit to mirka miralon budding pads..
Just have to learn who and where to use the right ones.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Once I've used up my current stock of sheet sandpaper's I'm switching to Mirka Abranet for just about everything. 3M and Norton abrasives clog so much faster compared to Abranet.

My orbital sanders are Festool so I use the Festool Granat abrasives on those.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

